# Another Newbie with a Timing question for my 90 KA24E Stanza



## tlevoy (Feb 18, 2007)

Please give me some advice...

I just bought a 90 with 128K miles. It's a great looking little car inside and out but a few mechanical issues.

I have been trying to set my timing. It's currently at about 30 degrees BTDC and I can't get it any closer to 15. I have the distributer turned as far as it will go. I've disconnected the TPS and it is doesn't affect it. Before I started tackling this problem I fixed an oil leak in which I removed the oil pan (thought it was leaking, ended up being the crankshaft seal) and saw pieces of broken plastic in there. From reading this awesome forum, I have concluded that probably my timing chain has slipped a tooth. But I don't hear any ratting sound or anything. It runs good, but pings and probably gets pretty bad gas mileage - of course if it's running that far advanced.

Before I get into changing the timing chain, I want to know that I'm checking the timing right. The haynes totally sucks. Am I right in disconnecting the TPS and checking the timing? Has anyone had there's slip and be around 30-35 degrees BTDC? Do you think it was pieces of my tensioners in the oil pan?

Thanks in advance, this has been a very useful forum for me already...

I think this will be a good little car when I get it running good.


----------



## cheapbird (Jul 18, 2004)

You're right on the money. It's the tensioners. Or more accurately, the guide.
I chased down a intermittant miss for a year and reset the timing each time I worked on it. Couldn't find anything wrong until one day she got all sluggish. Engine wouldn't really rev. Then she ate all her valves.

Eventually it will jump a few more teeth and maybe take out all the valves when she shatters the guide. You'll be happy to know that the new guides are plastic with a metal backing. Too bad they didn't make the old ones that way.

These really are nice little cars. We had no motor problems at all until all this happened.


----------



## tlevoy (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks... Fixed it.... Took around 12 to 15 hours.... Ugh...


----------



## cheapbird (Jul 18, 2004)

Yeah, it's a fun job...


----------

